# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Cultivo de Pecanos

## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola todos.
Es mi deseo conocer sobre este cultivo.
Estoy ubicado en Sayan(Huaura).
Creen que el clima y la altitud, aprox. 700 msm, sea propicio para esta especie ?
Tengo aprox. 60 pecanos sembrados, aun no injertados.
Creen que valga la pena dedicarles tiempo y dinero ?
La variedad MAHAN seria la mas recomendable ?
Agradezco de antemano su participacion.
Atte.
HugoTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de piña !!! Cultivo de ajo Cultivo de Aji Escabeche cultivo de chirimoya

----------


## gsaravia28@hotmail.com

hola Hugo, soy Guillermo de Chincha, estamos sobre los 90 msnm y nos va bien el cultivo de pecano, tambien hay un valle de Topará donde está ubicado uno de los mejores viveros frutícolas del Perú y les va muy bien este cultivo, está sobre los150 msnm, creo que te puede ir muy bien, acá conocemos 3 variedades. saludos.

----------


## Enrique Risco

Guillermo que tal! 
Estoy interesado en este cultivo, indicas que hay un vivero en la zona de Topara....crees que podria visitarlos? 
Gracias

----------


## gsaravia28@hotmail.com

Hola Enrique, si se puede visitar atienden en horario corrido, el vivero es del señor Klaus Bedesky, por si acaso mi fono es 956427977. saludos. Guillermo,

----------


## gsaravia28@hotmail.com

Hola Alfredo, con  relación a tu consulta te diré que las dos opciones son buenas, la 1 que es más económico, se estila para la siembra 10 x 8, tambien hay de alta densidad, su producción se inicia a los 4 años , en el vivero de Topará las plantas a raíz desnuda tiene un costo de 35 soles, hay otros viveros que venden en bolsas su costo es menos, mi fono es 956427977. saludos.

----------

Alper, Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## williamcm1

Hola amigo Guillermo quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con esta consulta sobre pecana cual es la principal plaga y la enfermedad que la ataca  en el valle de ICA.
ademas quisiera saber si puedes darme la cotizacion de los  plantones a raiz desnuda puesto en campo es decir incluido la plantada para Pisco.

----------

